# What kind of Jersey/gloves do you wear???



## vizsladog (Mar 15, 2009)

I wear motocross jerseys and gloves . I get the closeout ones cuase they are cheap...


----------



## GreenLightGo (Oct 24, 2006)

Normally - just a regular cycling jersey and Fox Incline gloves (no pads).


----------



## GTR-33 (Sep 25, 2008)

Pearl Izumi or Mt Borah.


----------



## Cloxxki (Jan 11, 2004)

Always full finger, always closeout.
Last jersey I bought was at the grocery store, cheap. Before that, almost back in the 90's.
Won one 2 winters back, leader's yellow in local series.


----------



## ecthelion (May 6, 2007)

Pearl Izumi gloves, usually just use a capilene, smartwool, or icebreaker T for a jersey.


----------



## madcap (May 26, 2007)

661 Comp gloves

For jerseys, I prefer a loose fit trail jerseys or high performance T-shirts. Tight fitting cycling jerseys highlight my beer belly, hate that.

Shorts - baggie trail shorts, tights are not for me.


----------



## D-C (Jul 2, 2007)

Swobo jerseys, Fox full finger gloves.


----------



## BIGfatED (Apr 26, 2005)

Size 12 Fox full finger gloves, and wool jerseys whenever possible. I am running on two Ibex jerseys that I acquired through the PT clinic I work for. Love the fit, feel, and wools great ability to regulate body heat and keep the moisture off of my skin. Wool isn't cheap, but will last and doesn't retain the 'stank' most of the 'performance fabrics' do. Only gripe I have is when I store stuff in the back pockets the back of the jersey hangs low.

Cheers,
BFE


----------



## seebee (Feb 9, 2008)

I have really come to like wool jerseys such as swobo. They can be warm, can be cool and dont hold stink. Gloves at present are some fingerless fox gel numbers


----------



## bucksaw87 (Jun 18, 2007)

either a nike bike shirt, or just a plain ol' t-shirt and fox dirtpaw gloves


----------



## BoomingSooner (May 13, 2008)

Mechanix gloves...totally awesome and financially sound.
Marine Corps Primal Wear when I'm really wanting it.


----------



## ott (Oct 31, 2006)

Cloxxki said:


> Always full finger, always closeout.
> Last jersey I bought was at the grocery store, cheap. Before that, almost back in the 90's.
> Won one 2 winters back, leader's yellow in local series.


Not. last few times you raced in cut down jeans and a metalica shirt


----------



## canyonrat (Oct 24, 2006)

Surprisingly, Novara brand gloves from REI. I have big hands and they carry XXL's that are not too fat & sloppy. I get the least blisters and the fingers are actually long enough...great stretchy softshell fabric on the backs.

This was after using Fox, Specialized, Pearl, and Performance stuff...I have 2 Novara pairs and may buy a new set for this season.


----------



## cubeman (Dec 26, 2004)

Troy Lee Design XC or Fox Incline or Fox Sidewinder gloves, Castelli long sleeved jersey or when the temp gets up a Twin 6 Waltworks jersey.
And when I wear a jacket it's a Gore Bike Wear Phantom jacket.


----------



## 41ants (Jun 12, 2007)

Mostly Nike dry fit shirts. I think the tight cycling jerseys make you look like a bloody fruit loop. Pearl Izumi gloves


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

Fox merino wool jersey, Ibex merino wool arm warmers in cold weather, Fox Winter gloves or Sidewinder


----------



## G-Live (Jan 14, 2004)

Various jerseys from business / vacation travel. My fave is the Black New Zealand Fern Jersey. Adidas full fingered gloves for the most part..

G


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

Primal jersey and 661 Raji gloves. Best gloves EVER (and I ride rigid) and the jersey switches between two primals and some under armor shirts. Primals are awesome cause you can unzip them and let all the ladies see the chest hair............


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

I like ones with a long zipper so I can have more chest hair hanging out, especially if I do a roadie ride on my fixed gear.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

Cloxxki said:


> Always full finger...


Learned this the hard way with several smashed and bleeding fingers one hot summer day...always full-finger for me too now! Fox Digit gloves are the best so far with fit, features, etc....and thank God they come in two-tone black/grey and not the gaudy bright mega multi-colors!

Jersey....usually long-sleeve wicking all year round. They absorb and disperse moisture/sweat, protect from sun (REI brand are SPF 50 iirc), help protect against poison oak, ticks, mosquitoes, tree branches and abrasions if/when I crash. Short sleeve version of same shirt if it is warm, but not too sunny where I will be riding that day.


----------



## Enel (Mar 23, 2004)

Glad you asked:



Deerskin. They are a lot faster than me, so I thought I could get some mojo.

I also got tired of ripping/tearing "biking" gloves within a month or so. $20, last me about two years in all conditions.


----------



## jmoote (Aug 31, 2007)

jeez, what a bunch of mountain bikers...  

I usually wear my team/club kits either current or past, depending on the situation - bib shorts and SS jersey. Pockets are useful for carrying stuff, and I don't care for packs or bags. Gloves of choice for summer are Descente DNA XC. I've got 3 or 4 pairs I got cheaply.


----------



## GreenLightGo (Oct 24, 2006)

BoomingSooner said:


> Mechanix gloves...totally awesome and financially sound.
> Marine Corps Primal Wear when I'm really wanting it.


Nice USMC Jersey. I wear one of the Army Primal Wear Jersey's on occasion. It doesn't match my favorite set of bibs - then again, no jersey I own does. I have the black one too - but most people mistake it for a "Live Strong" jersey. I get "Lance" cheers when I wear that one. 



I've often looked at the 661 Raji gloves - but I find the Inclines on clearance. They last a good long time for me.


----------



## GT554 (Dec 25, 2008)

Above 40 degrees- TLD XC gloves & TLD Jersey
Under 40 degrees- TLD moto jersey with underarmor & Pearl Izumi gloves...hand(and feet) warmers under 30 degrees.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Jersey: Whatever Nashbar has on sale when I need a new one. (I currently have one Trek one,one Louis Garneau sleeveless one,and buttloads of t-shirts:thumbsup: )

Gloves: I did wear a pair of Fox full fingered gloves,and a couple years ago bought a pair of Trek fingerless as spares (they were on sale cheap at the lbs),and somewhere between then and now,I lost the left Fox,so been wearing the Trek ones,but I hate the fingerlessness of em.:madman:


----------



## thaphillips (Sep 1, 2007)

Performance Short Sleve T's (aka jerseys') 
Troy Lee Design Moto Jersey's
and Salsa Fingerless Gloves

If if if I fall I put my palms down, not my fingers!


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

*stuff...*

Mechanix gloves seem to be more durable and less expensive than cycling gloves.

Wool tops.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

I wear the mechanix type gloves because I have a hard time finding cycling gloves that are big enough. For warm weather I cut the fingers off bike gloves with blown fingertips. I have a pair of Endura Dexter Windproof Gloves that are roomy and warm without too much bulk for cold weather riding, really like them. I have a pair of Endura MT 500 overboots as well that are sweet. Those Highlanders must be big.

Schwag xxl jerseys with roomy neck and arm openings, long zippers always a treat.


----------



## cbchess (Dec 20, 2003)

I like Specialized full finger gloves in Xtra large. I used to wear Pearl Izumi jerseys but the last two I bought are Hoss and they are GREAT.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Under Armor wide receivers football gloves. Rubberized palms give great grip in the gnar.


----------



## Bikeabout (Nov 27, 2007)

Cloxxki said:


> Always full finger...


Full finger gloves are for people who don't pick their noses while riding!

I wear old-skool leather-palm, crochet-backed fingerless gloves most of the time. They keep the hands grippy on the bars, protect palms in a fall, and I can get the camera out and shoot fast and easy, often while riding. Distinctive tan lines/dots. Chicks dig them.

When it's warm, I don't really wear jerseys. Just shirts. Usually of wicking fabric. I don't ride any better in an official bike jersey, and the pockets in the back are useless under my backpack.

Cooler or cold weather I sport wool, usually a jersey, because I got some on sale cheap.

--Greg
Actual use may vary, consult physician/stylist before emulating the stunts suggested in this post.


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

Whatever fits and doesn't stink 

I have been favoring my 3/4 sleeve Nema jerseys lately. I don't race so comfort is where it is at. For shorts, whatever baggies that fit, I do like my Fox Epic's.


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

I like bibs too.


----------



## elgordo (Jan 13, 2005)

Padre said:


> I like bibs too.


Wow. And i thought my bibs were a little tight coming off the winter season. :eekster:

Perfect illustration of the beer-belly friendliness of bibs :thumbsup:

Looking good.


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

Baggies are torture. A slow, abrasive torture that tries to grab the back of the saddle.

Tshirts are torture. A wet, soggy, water-boarding type of torture that follows you.

I think the only redeeming quality of baggies is that they can endure through crashes.

That and not looking weird.

But I willing to look weird in order to escape torture.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

the Mechanix gloves are awfully hard on the nose though


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

mechanix gloves in XXL. AWESOME!

Pearl Izumi, in XXL only brand name that will fit. Hoping they come out with a XXLT (email and ask for it).


----------



## OctoCog (Oct 9, 2008)

Hoss jerseys (cool, lightweight and cut generously) or a t-shirt; Fox Reflex fingerless gloves; semi-baggy shorts; NEVER any skin tight jerseys or lycra shorts.


----------



## poff (Dec 23, 2003)

Whatever they sell on chainlove at 60% + discount.


----------



## freebiker (Mar 19, 2006)

[/URL]

Gloves and jersey of choice for me


----------



## vizsladog (Mar 15, 2009)

Lol....


----------



## Steel29er (Jul 1, 2008)

6 6 One gloves / Fox jerseys. No spandex


----------



## funkydrum (Mar 10, 2007)

Fox Incline FF gloves and Walmart athletic wicking t-shirts for summer. Cheap and durable is the name of the game.


----------



## D3DO (Feb 1, 2007)

Just picked up a pair of Dakine gloves they are sweet-
Give a shout out to the Twin Six boys- they have sweet gear-
Just picked up a Suh-weet SS- 29er Jersey from salt cycling- link here


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm pretty monogomous to Specialized gloves. I had some problems with numb hands and these helped a lot. Wider handlebars helped more but ... I still like my Specialized for anything saddles and gloves.


----------



## cruiserman (Jun 9, 2008)

Love that Slayer shirt. I like the Fox jerseys with sunglass wipe and rear pocket. Gloves are Novara full finger with no padding.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Gloves: Fox half & full finger
Jersey: Fox, Nike, Champion, or Under Armour (all loose)
Shorts: Baggies


----------



## Flankerdog (Jun 26, 2007)

This is quite possibly the ghayest thread EVER.


----------



## Haymarket (Jan 20, 2008)

Flankerdog said:


> This is quite possibly the ghayest thread EVER.


You obviously missed the "to shave, or not to shave" threads....


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

Gloves: an aging pair of Fox fullfingers
Shorts: Hoss & Zoic
Jersey: old wool jerseys by Zoic, a bunch from Hoss and Voler, GB & Adenosina (both Brazilian brands)


----------



## thisiswitty (Jan 25, 2007)

Gloves: Mecanix wear.

Shirt: Tuxedo tshirt


----------



## olegbabich (Dec 28, 2007)

I would not wear any when riding a 29. I only get dressed when I'm on my 26. you do not have to put anything on when riding a 29!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## freebiker (Mar 19, 2006)

this is all you have to wear when your riding a 69er


----------



## Cloxxki (Jan 11, 2004)

Not a jersey, but a T I kinda like.








Iron Maiden, full surface print.
Royal shorts which are way impractical, no pocket even for a car key.
Close-out Fox gloves again. I get holes in the findertips anyway.

Borrowed bike for a National SS champs, for the heck of it.


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

LMAO
I wonder if any of you guys are the same guys who think that roadie's look ridiculous??


----------



## slowrider (May 15, 2004)

*Wool*

Kucharik wool jerseys and summer motorcycle gloves on closeout. You can't get the wool jerseys cheap but as stated above they are cool in summer, worm in winter and dont stink; other types of jerseys suck in comparison and wool jerseys last long enough to make them worth the price to me. I live close enough to stop by the factory and pick up closeouts for a little cheaper.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

vizsladog said:


> I wear motocross jerseys and gloves . I get the closeout ones cuase they are cheap...


You have to wear something that has quick and easy access...:thumbsup:


----------



## moondoggy (Aug 29, 2004)

Jerseys: An old Prana ( I wish they still made them- ;-( ), Boure, an an assortment of ancient rag tag cheapo polypropylene thermal tops.

Gloves: I just purchased a pair of mesh full fingered work gloves from Home Depot for $22.00. They were probably made in the same factory as the cycling specific types costing twice as much... Other than the logo, they are indistinguishable from most of the brands sold in a bike store.

More and more, I'm getting burned out on the high price premium for outdoor recreation gear. The "Pataguci" effect has gotten way out of hand in the outdoor recreation retail industry. Unless there is a specific design or feature set in a piece of outdoor rec. gear that can't be replicated otherwise, I find myself more and more inclined to find a cheaper alternative- such as said gloves from the Home Despot.:eekster:


----------

